# Systemsix vs. Supersix



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

I probably wont get a new bike for several months, but I will probably get one of the two listed above. I am about 6'4", 150# and I ride a 63cm so I need a lot of luck to be able to test ride these. I heard the system is better for larger, more powerful, crit racer types, and the super is better for the lighter climber type. Since I am def the latter, do you think it would be worth the upgrade for me? I ride about 200-300 miles a week and I race junior cat. The main problem for me is $$, since it will all be coming out of my pocket. The only way I am even considering such expensive bikes is that I work at REI where I can prodeal them for about 45% off. I would go for either the super 3 or system 3 or 4.


----------



## h60ace (Jul 1, 2007)

Wow, you are a bean pole! I am 73" at 225 and I feel that if I were a whole lot lighter, the systemsix would be too rigid. I am guessing that you may be leaning supersix at your light weight.


----------



## stwok (Mar 15, 2007)

If $$$$s are tight why not look at a CAAD9 or a new Six13 with a mid-range gruppo? If you crash in a race, a CAAD9 frame would be cheaper to replace!!


----------



## boarder1995 (May 9, 2006)

Wow, you are a lightweight for your height. I'd definitely try for the Super versus the System. I've got the System6 and love it, but am also 5'9", 165 and love to sprint. But for the $$$, I'd look at the 613 as mentioned above.


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

Keep in mind that there is a qualitative feel difference from the Six13 to the SystemSix and the SuperSix aside from just weight differences.


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

I def would look at a caad9 except that for 2008 they dont come better than 105. and i have already had 2 alu frames that were good, but i want something smoother. I am looking at a six13 too, especially because in white it looks freakin sexy compared to the ugly system paint scheme. But what are any advantages over the systemsix? because the system is less than $200 more for me than the six13.


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

with prodeal- 
six13 3 $1,121
Six13 1 $1,401
Supersix 3 $1962
Systemsix 3 $1,569
Systemsix 4 $1,346


----------



## stwok (Mar 15, 2007)

teffisk said:


> with prodeal-
> six13 3 $1,121
> Six13 1 $1,401
> Supersix 3 $1962
> ...


You're making a lot of us jealous!! At those prices, buy 2 :thumbsup: 

I was just at my LBS, I thought I was looking at a 08 SystemSix until I looked a little closer and realized it was 08 Six13 ................ wow what nice looking bike! It doesn’t have that massive look of the SystemSix, nicely balanced while still looking very athletic. It was a black frame with the center of the carbon tubes in clear coat. Ultegra drive train and FSA crank set with a pair of heavy Mavic Elites.


----------



## hubijerk (Jul 24, 2007)

*system vs. super*

I'm 5'11 200 lb's, I have a system six 1, and today I took a super six team out for a 40 mile spin..... of course my system six is a more comfortable bike, the team is an all out race bike... but damn the super six is fast.... stiffer, lighter very stable at high speeds (hit 45 today on a downhill section), but, despite the frame improvements it still rides like a cannondale and the similarities are quite apparant... both bikes climb extraordinarily well with the slight edge going to the super, the super handles a bit better and is more responsive.... the super's ride also felt a bit more cushioned even though it was stiffer overall than the system..... verdict... if money is one of the factors, than the system six is probably the choice... theyre very similar bikes... and the benefits of the super, though apparant, are not huge... the system six is a bad-ass bike and it will hold its own against anything out there, 

-J


----------



## afie (Sep 13, 2004)

teffisk said:


> with prodeal-
> six13 3 $1,121
> Six13 1 $1,401
> Supersix 3 $1962
> ...


Do you have the specs for these? The cdale usa website doesnt have details for all the models.


----------



## stwok (Mar 15, 2007)

hubijerk said:


> ............ the super handles a bit better and is more responsive.... the super's ride also felt a bit more cushioned even though it was stiffer overall than the system.....
> -J


I believe the Super has a longer head tube and would lend itself to the better handling qualities you've described. I'm 35 lbs heavier then you, I too noticed the stiffness but the System Six gave me a better cushoined ride. The Super I rode was the Team version with Fulcrum wheels. I wonder ..... is there that much difference between Fulcrum Racing 1s and Mavic ESs ???


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

six13 3- ultegra w/ aksiums
six13 1- DA w/ fsa crank and kysrium eqiupe
Supersix 3- ultegra w/ kysrium elites
Systemsix 3- ultegra w/ aksiums
systemsix 4- sram rival w/ aksiums

What are some pros to the six13 besides price and how does the new 2008 six13 compare in weight and stiffness?

thanks for your help


----------



## afie (Sep 13, 2004)

teffisk said:


> What are some pros to the six13 besides price and how does the new 2008 six13 compare in weight and stiffness?


I dont think there are any. cdale has simplified the manufacturing process for the six13 to lower costs. I think the consensus is that it will raise the frame weight, but I am not sure about stiffness. The systemsix will be stiffer, something to consider with a 63cm frame, and is worth the $450 more.

If you are not deciding right away, I would try and ride them all. I only just fit a 63cm cdale, but was comfortable enough on a 61cm to test ride them. I havent ridden a supersix so I cant comment.

As for the specs, ultegra will be fine, but try the sram (lots of people seem to like it). One thing I would do though, is to pull the 175mm cranks off and get some 180mm dura ace ones from chainringcycles ($280 until the end of august).

Are you able to get framesets on a pro deal? You can put components together yourself, and normally get better for cheaper.


----------



## hubijerk (Jul 24, 2007)

stwok, 

The wheels felt pretty similar, the fulcrums are made by campy so im sure theyre lighter... there also seems to be a difference in the way they move air...and by that i mean crosswinds seemed to affect the fulcrum's less... however, frankly, they both look similar, and feel more or less the same on the road...


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

I think I would like sram even tho I havent tried it since its lighter and I like the hood shapes. So i really see no point in getting a six13 esp because wheels arent a issue considering I am just going to put the new wheels on my lod bike when i sell it.

I probably will get the DA 180mm cranks but i can prodeal those for like $220, but can I put it on a sram bike?

Finally, I dont believe I can get a better deal building the bike up because I can get the whole bike so cheap....

thanks


----------



## afie (Sep 13, 2004)

teffisk said:


> I probably will get the DA 180mm cranks but i can prodeal those for like $220, but can I put it on a sram bike?


http://www.wheelworks.co.nz/drivetrain.php?ST=C3&FD=S2&RD=S2&CN=S2&CS=S2&CR=S4



teffisk said:


> Finally, I dont believe I can get a better deal building the bike up because I can get the whole bike so cheap....


In your case, you cant get cheaper.


----------



## robertburns3 (Jan 11, 2007)

teffisk said:


> I probably wont get a new bike for several months, but I will probably get one of the two listed above. I am about 6'4", 150# and I ride a 63cm so I need a lot of luck to be able to test ride these. I heard the system is better for larger, more powerful, crit racer types, and the super is better for the lighter climber type. Since I am def the latter, do you think it would be worth the upgrade for me? I ride about 200-300 miles a week and I race junior cat. The main problem for me is $$, since it will all be coming out of my pocket. The only way I am even considering such expensive bikes is that I work at REI where I can prodeal them for about 45% off. I would go for either the super 3 or system 3 or 4.



One thing you should keep in mind when comparing these bikes (based on reputation) is the size factor in comfort. Some people may say the Super is more comfortable for someone of your weight, which is generally true, but you ride a really big bike. That big 63cm frame is going to be more compliant than an identical smaller bike. The longer tubes often give a little more. 

So, if someone of your weight, who rides an average 56cm bike were to say that the System is less comfortable than a Super, it may be true, but the 63cm System MAY be more comfortable than both 56 cm bikes. 

Just something to consider if you need reassurance that the System will be comfortable enough for you.


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

I think I am just going to save up for about a year from a supersix 3. I will try to test ride all the cannondales but from what I know so far, it will be worth extra couple of hundred bucks.

I dont thing with my weight and power the system is the right bike for me and I think if I get a six13 I will always wish I had spent just a little more for the way nicer bike. 

Also, the super 3 comes with ultegra SL and the cannondale carbon crank (I wish I could get english threads for the DA crank, but its better than the fsa crank) and the nicer wheels so I think it will be worth it. 

I just hope my old DA9 on my current bike will last until then, its really giving out. On the other hand, it may give me an excuse to buy sooner 

thanks for all your help guys


----------



## robertburns3 (Jan 11, 2007)

teffisk said:


> with prodeal-
> 
> Systemsix 4 $1,346


Considering a week from now, I am likely to drop $2400 on a System6 -4 I really did not want to know what the prodeal price is.


----------



## LeDomestique (Jan 17, 2007)

I'm not sure I follow the Super vs System comparison. Here's my (unqualified) understanding, please let me know if this is wrong. Assumming an "average" rider (5'10' - 170 lbs):

System 6: Ultimate racing bike, both for short (crits) and long distances (tour-like). Super stiff, can be used by light and heavier riders alike. 

Super 6: More of an all-rounder bike, provides a bit more comfort than the System, but a bit more flex as well. Might by better suited to under 200 lbs riders. Not the best bike for crits? 

Even though the Super 6 is the "new" and "top end" bike, I don't think C'dale intended for the System to be a "lesser" bike. I think both will be raced by pro teams, depending on race type, rider, etc.


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

robertburns3 said:


> Considering a week from now, I am likely to drop $2400 on a System6 -4 I really did not want to know what the prodeal price is.


sorry i spoiled you- $2400 is still a really good price. I would pay it if I had to...but I dont!


----------



## stwok (Mar 15, 2007)

teffisk said:


> Also, the super 3 comes with ultegra SL and the cannondale carbon crank (I wish I could get english threads for the DA crank, but its better than the fsa crank) and the nicer wheels so I think it will be worth it.


Hate to break the news to you ............... Cannondale's carbon crank is made bt FSA!!
It would be best to upgrade to the aluminum Hallowgram SL crank set. Very light and super stiff!!!

Under the TECH section on Cannondale's website you can info on having a adapter added.
Here's the link.


----------



## sm1000 (Dec 2, 2005)

teffisk said:


> with prodeal-
> six13 3 $1,121
> Six13 1 $1,401
> Supersix 3 $1962
> ...


Would you happen to know the msrp for these models as well as the Systemsix 1?
TIA.


----------



## cbuchanan (Mar 6, 2006)

sm1000 said:


> Would you happen to know the msrp for these models as well as the Systemsix 1?
> TIA.


MSRPs are...

*six13 3* $1,999.99
*Six13 1* $2,499.99
*SuperSix 3* $3,499.99
*SystemSix 3* $2,799.99
*SystemSix 4* $2,399.99

*SystemSix 1* $3,799.99


----------



## afie (Sep 13, 2004)

cbuchanan said:


> MSRPs are...
> 
> *six13 3* $1,999.99
> *Six13 1* $2,499.99
> ...


Sweet, thanks!

Are frameset prices for the systemsix and caad9 available?


----------



## sm1000 (Dec 2, 2005)

cbuchanan said:


> MSRPs are...
> 
> *six13 3* $1,999.99
> *Six13 1* $2,499.99
> ...


Thanks again. 

I wanted the Super Six 3, but at 200 plus pounds would I be better off with a System Six 1? 

BTW, the Super Six has Mavic Ksyrium Elite wheels and the new Ultegra SL while the System Six 1 comes with Mavic Ksyrium Equipe wheels and Dura Ace. Is Dura Ace that much better than Ultegra?

Thanks in advance again.


----------

